# SuSE 10.3 VNC



## axeos (8. August 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn wenn ich per VNC auf mein openSuSE 10.3 konnekte, dann muss ich mich jedes mal neu anmelden am Linux. 

Auf der Firma geht das ohne, hier zu Hause eben nicht und ich finde keinen Konfigurationsunterschiede.

Weiß einer eine Lösung?

Danke


----------



## axeos (9. August 2008)

Hi,

hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Navy (12. August 2008)

Bitte umschreib Deine Situation mal genauer. Wo genau liegt das Problem, bzw was möchtest Du erreichen?


----------



## axeos (20. August 2008)

Hallo, 

sorry, dass ich mich erst jetzt melde. Mein Server hat schlapp gemacht.

VNC so versteh ich das Konzept hier hinter bedeutet doch, dass ich nicht wie in RDS in Windows mich erst anmelden muss um den PC fernzusteuern.

VNC bedingt ja, dass man ohne Anmeldung auf den Server zugreifen kann und diesen fernsteuern kann, zeitgleich, wenn ein anderer Benutzer am anderen PC arbeitet.

Bei meinem Linux muss ich mich erstmal anmelden und kann nicht auf eine bestehenden Xserver zugreifen. Quasi mehrere Benutzer arbeiten zeitgleich am PC ohne davon zu wissen.

Habe ich das so vernünftig erklärt


----------



## Navy (20. August 2008)

Entweder Du verwendest xrdp oder aber Du konfigurierst Dein VNC so, dass mehrere virtuelle Desktops erstellt werden können.

Da ich VNC nur sehr ungern einsetze (X über ssh ist da viel angenehmer) hab ich einfach mal diesen Link für Dich: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mehrere-virtuelle-desktops-mit-vnc/#post-894859


----------

